# Colonoscopy Breakfast



## sawhorseray (May 4, 2022)

Tomorrow being Colonoscopy Day here in beautiful Gilbert I thought it would be an appropriate time to fire up the BS flattop for a nice patio brekky. Started out with some taters on the griddle






Next up was a little bacon





then a little more bacon, Canadian style





Four jumbo eggs, sunny-side-up






Settle down in a patio chair with some juice and spicy salsa, dig in!







Boy howdy I'll tell ya, this really hit the spot! Thanks for lookin' in, and y'all stay safe out there! RAY


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 4, 2022)

Ray,  that is a good way to prep for mañana. 

Stu


----------



## sandyut (May 4, 2022)

Big Breaky!  Looks delish.  Hope the probe goes well.  I am on the 5 year plan due to polyps found on my first.  Since the first one I also had an upper GI.  there is no purging involved with those.  Just fasting.  

But remember Vodka and Gin are clear liquids.  No need to suffer unnecessarily-IMO.


----------



## clifish (May 4, 2022)

That sure is a big boy breakfast,  I don't envy you when that "drink" kicks in...lol, 
good luck tomorrow


----------



## Steve H (May 4, 2022)

Lol! Great breakfast Ray! Good look with the procedure. I'm on the 5-year plan as well.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 4, 2022)

Great looking breakfast Ray! Good look with the procedure tomorrow!


----------



## mneeley490 (May 4, 2022)

Wow, my doc makes me fast the entire day before. Maybe I should get your doctor.


----------



## clifish (May 4, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Wow, my doc makes me fast the entire day before. Maybe I should get your doctor.


I think the process has changed,  I remember starting to drink that crap in the eve and it was not the quantities it used to be.


----------



## noboundaries (May 4, 2022)

Absolutely a fantastic looking breakfast.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 4, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Ray,  that is a good way to prep for mañana.
> 
> Stu


That's it for food until I get home tomorrow afternoon Stu. I figure to be pretty much starving by then, leaving the flattop set up in case I need a fast bacon cheeseburger! Thanks for the Like amigo, much appreciated! RAY



sandyut said:


> Big Breaky!  Looks delish.  Hope the probe goes well.  I am on the 5 year plan due to polyps found on my first.  Since the first one I also had an upper GI.  there is no purging involved with those.  Just fasting.
> 
> But remember Vodka and Gin are clear liquids.  No need to suffer unnecessarily-IMO.


Thanks Dave, this will be my second after ten years. I'm not allowed to drink gin anymore, only brown liquor. Something about the juniper berry causes me to spill more marbles than I can find to pick up later. Thank you for the Like, much appreciated! RAY



clifish said:


> That sure is a big boy breakfast,  I don't envy you when that "drink" kicks in...lol,
> good luck tomorrow


Ain't my first rodeo Clif, I figure to drink my gallon of poison shortly afer the cocktail ends! RAY



Steve H said:


> Lol! Great breakfast Ray! Good look with the procedure. I'm on the 5-year plan as well.


Thanks Steve! As I remember it the doc always says to eat more fiber and less red meat, good luck with that! I think I'm getting to the age when they stop doing this stuff, like an old horse, they'll probably just put a bullet in my head if things go south after this one. Thank you for the Like amigo, I do appreciate it! RAY


SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great looking breakfast Ray! Good look with the procedure tomorrow!


Thanks John, now at least I have something to look forward to! Thanks for the Like my friend, much appreciated! RAY


----------



## mneeley490 (May 4, 2022)

clifish said:


> I think the process has changed,  I remember starting to drink that crap in the eve and it was not the quantities it used to be.


Just had mine 2 weeks ago. Fasted the day before, and also drank the junk that night. Stuff cost me $75, even after insurance.


----------



## chopsaw (May 4, 2022)

Good looking grub Ray . You're gonna go off like a bomb . Maybe you already have . 
I'm on the 3 year plan . I'm past by 2 years . Better call I guess . 
Good luck bud .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 4, 2022)

GL There Ray

I'm sure you will be good.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 4, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Wow, my doc makes me fast the entire day before. Maybe I should get your doctor.


It'd be a long drive for you, he doesn't make house calls either. RAY




clifish said:


> I think the process has changed,  I remember starting to drink that crap in the eve and it was not the quantities it used to be.


A half gallon over a two hour period the night before, I'll start around six after some whisky. RAY




noboundaries said:


> Absolutely a fantastic looking breakfast.


Thanks Ray! I'll be patio cooking for the next six months, hoping I don't have to fight the flies this year. Thanks for the Like Ray, much appreciated! RAY




chopsaw said:


> Good looking grub Ray . You're gonna go off like a bomb . Maybe you already have .
> I'm on the 3 year plan . I'm past by 2 years . Better call I guess .
> Good luck bud .


Thanks Rich! Loads of folks two years behind due to the pandemic, no one wanted to go near a doctors office. Best get on it, things are about as safe as they're ever going to be I reckon. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2022)

Looks Great Ray!!
I remember when I could eat like that.
Now that would make 4 breakfasts for me.
Best to you for tomorrow!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## 62veedub (May 4, 2022)

Looks great! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## poacherjoe (May 4, 2022)

Great looking meal before the procedure but like Chopsaw stated when the bomb goes off remember that more bombs will follow ! Last time I did that I thought we were ready to make the trip to the hospital when a sudden urge hit me and we had to make a quick change of direction so I didn't bomb my shorts ! Close call but I made it . Good luck hope everything comes back clear


----------



## JIMSMOKES (May 4, 2022)

Dang that's the meal I always want after I wake up afterwards. 
LoL When I woke up after my first one. Grill ask me if I wanted something to drink and some crackers. 
Nope! I want a beer and some hot wings.


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 4, 2022)

From the scope of things Ray  ...that's a great breakfast.
 I could go for that anytime of day

david


----------



## JLeonard (May 4, 2022)

Thanks to my Crohns and already losing 14 inch’s of gut im on the yearly plan. Got that to look forward to in June. That is a heck of a breakfast! 
Jim


----------



## OldSmoke (May 4, 2022)

Best tasting meal ever! Haven’t had anything to eat for two days due to a prostectomy yesterday. My nurse just bought her husband a RecTec for his birthday, so I gave her this forum’s address.

Man, she must be the perfect wife!


----------



## sawhorseray (May 4, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> GL There Ray
> 
> I'm sure you will be good.


Thanks for that! I'm feeling pretty good overall, life is a crapshoot, should be good to go. RAY




Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Ray!!
> I remember when I could eat like that.
> Now that would make 4 breakfasts for me.
> Best to you for tomorrow!!
> ...


Thanks you John! I hear what you're saying, I don't eat anything like I did in my younger years, but breakfast, I can still pound it down pretty good. Thanks for the Like Bear, I do appreciate it! RAY


----------



## clifish (May 4, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks for that! I'm feeling pretty good overall, life is a crapshoot, should be good to go. RAY


Crapshoot!  hahahah you might not want to use that term tonight!


----------



## bigfurmn (May 4, 2022)

Dang I want that breakfast everyday! I may not live to a colonoscopy but seems like a fair trade.


----------



## bauchjw (May 4, 2022)

Great breakfast! Looks like a lot of fun to make too! Good luck!


----------



## sawhorseray (May 4, 2022)

62veedub said:


> Looks great! Good luck tomorrow!


Thanks for that, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger! RAY




poacherjoe said:


> Great looking meal before the procedure but like Chopsaw stated when the bomb goes off remember that more bombs will follow ! Last time I did that I thought we were ready to make the trip to the hospital when a sudden urge hit me and we had to make a quick change of direction so I didn't bomb my shorts ! Close call but I made it . Good luck hope everything comes back clear


No need to turn around when you have a five gallon bucket in the bed of the truck. Only a fool drives around with no tissue, socks will work in a pinch! RAY




JIMSMOKES said:


> Dang that's the meal I always want after I wake up afterwards.
> LoL When I woke up after my first one. Grill ask me if I wanted something to drink and some crackers.
> Nope! I want a beer and some hot wings.


I'm thinking more along the lines of a bacon burger and Rolling Rock when I get home, maybe a glass of bourbon first! RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (May 4, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> From the scope of things Ray  ...that's a great breakfast.
> I could go for that anytime of day
> 
> david


Thanks David, breakfast isn't just for Sundays since the flattop came to town! Thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY




JLeonard said:


> Thanks to my Crohns and already losing 14 inch’s of gut im on the yearly plan. Got that to look forward to in June. That is a heck of a breakfast!
> Jim


Thanks Jim! It's always nice to have something to look forward to, tho some things are better than others. Thanks for the Like, much appreciated! RAY


OldSmoke said:


> Best tasting meal ever! Haven’t had anything to eat for two days due to a prostectomy yesterday. My nurse just bought her husband a RecTec for his birthday, so I gave her this forum’s address.
> 
> Man, she must be the perfect wife!


Sounds like no fun at all, now I don't feel so bad! RAY




clifish said:


> Crapshoot!  hahahah you might not want to use that term tonight!


Why not, it's fitting. RAY




bigfurmn said:


> Dang I want that breakfast everyday! I may not live to a colonoscopy but seems like a fair trade.


Hell, a youngster your age could eat two brekky's a day and have room for lunch! Thanks for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY




bauchjw said:


> Great breakfast! Looks like a lot of fun to make too! Good luck!


It is a lot of fun Jed! outside with my dog Bob chasing the birds off, no pots and pans to clean, tho I'm not having a ton of fun at the moment. Thanks for the Like Jed, I do appreciate it! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 4, 2022)

Great breakfast Ray! And look forward to the meal and drink you have after you get home! 

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (May 5, 2022)

Good looking breakfast Ray that should hold ya for a bit. I hope you pumped out your septic or gave your local municipality a heads up that you'll be overloading the system shortly. 

Chris


----------



## xray (May 5, 2022)

Great looking breakfast Ray and good luck with the colonoscopy.


----------



## crazymoon (May 5, 2022)

SHR, Nice breakfast, that's a lot coming out later ! :)


----------



## sawhorseray (May 5, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Great breakfast Ray! And look forward to the meal and drink you have after you get home!
> 
> Ryan





gmc2003 said:


> Good looking breakfast Ray that should hold ya for a bit. I hope you pumped out your septic or gave your local municipality a heads up that you'll be overloading the system shortly.
> 
> Chris





xray said:


> Great looking breakfast Ray and good luck with the colonoscopy.





crazymoon said:


> SHR, Nice breakfast, that's a lot coming out later ! :)



Thanks for the comments and Like fellas, quite a night, can't wait to have this done with! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 5, 2022)

Ray, just one thing...we all trust you and agree no pics needed, we know it happened lol!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 5, 2022)

Hope the ole corn hole ain't too sore. I want to know what's on the post colonoscopy menu? I'd probably stuff my face with a huge steak and baked potato and wash it down with several cold beers.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 5, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hope the ole corn hole ain't too sore. I want to know what's on the post colonoscopy menu? I'd probably stuff my face with a huge steak and baked potato and wash it down with several cold beers.


Well the flattop is still ready to go after yesterday's breakfast John, I'm leaning towards a big bacon cheeseburger with caramelized onions on a homemade bun, just like this one. Maybe a nice glass of bourbon when I get home, couple of rolling Rocks to chase that burger down and smooth things out. If I'm too booger'd to play with the hot griddle it'll be a leg-o-lamb sanny.


----------



## tx smoker (May 5, 2022)

Well Ray, they say if you can't run with the big dogs to stay on the porch. you my friend are running with the big dogs!! That is one Hell of a breakfast right there buddy. Well done...and I bet you ate every bite of it  

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (May 6, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Well Ray, they say if you can't run with the big dogs to stay on the porch. you my friend are running with the big dogs!! That is one Hell of a breakfast right there buddy. Well done...and I bet you ate every bite of it
> 
> Robert


You bet I did Robert! Three years at boarding school taught me if it's on your plate you finish you finish it, and fast, that way you might get seconds! Thanks you for the Like my friend, much appreciated! RAY


----------



## Winterrider (May 6, 2022)

Sure hope the results were favorable Ray


----------



## sawhorseray (May 6, 2022)

They were OK, but I have to go back in six months for another. The stuff they gave me to clear things out didn't work as well as the old stuff, newer isn't always better, the doc didn't get the full view he was after.
He said he snagged one small polyp but wants to do it again for a thorough job, drive the truck a little further up the road and make sure everything's right. RAY


----------



## clifish (May 6, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> They were OK, but I have to go back in six months for another. The stuff they gave me to clear things out didn't work as well as the old stuff, newer isn't always better, the doc didn't get the full view he was after.
> He said he snagged one small polyp but wants to do it again for a thorough job, drive the truck a little further up the road and make sure everything's right. RAY


Make a lighter breakfast next time...lol  Glad it was nothing major but having to do it in 6 months sucks.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 6, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> They were OK, but I have to go back in six months for another. The stuff they gave me to clear things out didn't work as well as the old stuff, newer isn't always better, the doc didn't get the full view he was after.
> He said he snagged one small polyp but wants to do it again for a thorough job, drive the truck a little further up the road and make sure everything's right. RAY


Tell him next time to lock it in 4wd and carry on lol


----------



## sawhorseray (May 6, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Tell him next time to lock it in 4wd and carry on lol


Nah, I think you hit on the first one Jake. Next time no breakfast! RAY


----------



## 1MoreFord (May 6, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Nah, I think you hit on the first one Jake. Next time no breakfast! RAY


Yep, never heard of eating the day of, or the day before a colonoscopy.  Strictly clear liquids.


----------

